# Y'all come-- Louisiana Show



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Cajun Country
K-9 Club
&
Trinity Valley
APBT Club
March 19 & 20, 2011​*4 Conformation Shows & 2 Weight Pulls*Livingston Parish Fair Association
Livingston, Louisiana​_All ADBSI
Rules Apply​_
I-12, Exit 22, North 2 miles on Hwy-63, turn left on Hwy-190, 1 mile on right
Registration & Weigh-ins 7:00-9:30 am
Ace and Champion Classes if entries permit
Fun Classes begin at 10:30
Parking $5.00​Hotels: Baton Rouge
Red Roof Inn (11314 Broadwalk) 225-275-6600
*Days Inn (9919 Gwenadele Dr.) 225-925-8399
_for information cALL
Jean (225) 567-5120, Doris (225) 202-5901, JoAnn (936) 258-8490​_Presents


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO S, I will be there, campin at a friends house about 15 minutes away but I will be there, so sad I cannot bring Penny would have loved for you to meet her, but I am thrileled, you will finally meet Phoebe, Awesomeness


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Will be there! Never been to a LA show before!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

me neither, am sooo excited


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

*BUMP* Anyone goin?


----------

